
Atlassian raising prices on Confluence and Jira up to 100% - itsdrewmiller
https://www.atlassian.com/software/pricing-calculator
======
itsdrewmiller
I know this isn't the title of the post, but I couldn't find a news article
explaining the key impact here. For 100-500 confluence users the price went
from $500 across the board to $500 for 100 users and $1200 for 500 users.

~~~
shortstuffsushi
It's here -- [https://www.atlassian.com/licensing/cloud/future-
pricing](https://www.atlassian.com/licensing/cloud/future-pricing)

------
thecrumb
One word: GitLab

~~~
shortstuffsushi
Actual non-loaded question, does GitLab offer a wiki like Confluence and a
full issue planning / management feature like Jira? I've only used a small
amount of GitLab, and it was purely for code hosting, so I don't know.

~~~
sytse
We offer a wiki
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/wiki/index.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/wiki/index.html)
which has less features than Confluence but does work with markdown and is
stored in git.

Many of our users switched from a wiki to a static website so they can use
merge/pull requests to handle changes. GitLab Pages
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/pages/](https://about.gitlab.com/features/pages/)
has support for more than 30 static site generations.

GitLab has issues
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/issues/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/issues/)
and an issue board
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/issueboard/](https://about.gitlab.com/features/issueboard/)
By default you can do Kanban and time tracking. Next month we'll come out with
relations between issues.

~~~
shortstuffsushi
The wiki strikes me as similar to GitHubs wiki / pages stuff (which seems
obvious enough). Which I appreciate the features it offers (markdown, git,
etc), I don't feel like the majority of people using Confluence would, and the
feature set is indeed fairly different. Not bad, and I would certainly use it,
but I'm not sure it's a replacement for Confluence users.

The issue board on the other hand seems a lot closer to a "replacement" for
Jira. The tag based concept reminds me (again) of a Github 3rd party tool, but
it's nice that it's built in. Again, less feature-rich compared to Jira, but
in this case, not necessarily a bad thing. Jira can be overboard for most
workflows. I might have to give that a try.

~~~
sytse
Cool, please do give it try.

